# Interest in '50s supernatural noir?



## Committed Hero (Jan 20, 2005)

I am gauging interest for a d20 game taking place in Los Angeles during the early 1950s.  I am shooting for a postwar, noir atmosphere, with supernatural elements.  Think James Ellroy meets Delta Green and the X-Files (in fact, the background material incorporates both timelines).

It will be run with d20 Modern plus a few house rules (primarily setting the scene of the times, but also including - for lack of a better word - sanity).  Ideally I would like about three players; interest in playing FBI special agents would be a definite plus.

Players:

1)  Candide
2)  The Shaman
3)  [ALT?] XXX


----------



## Candide (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd love to do something like this.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 21, 2005)

Oooh! Oooh! Pick me! Pick me!

...ahem...

Yes, I'd love to play, thank you for asking.

What do we need to do as far as character creation?


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 24, 2005)

I am thinking 3rd level characters in terms of power.  Feel free to run some character ideas by me, but if you want to crunch numbers ignore feats for the time being.  I'm more interested in descriptions at this point so I know what sort of things to set up.  

To be honest, Special Agents out of the LA FBI office would be in my perfect world.  But just about any noir archetype would suit me OK.

If you wouldn't mind telling me what things you'd want to see in a game, and if two players is enough - I am ready to start asap.


----------



## Candide (Jan 24, 2005)

I was thinking of something like this: A former Private Investigator who joined the FBI. He was only an investigator for a year or two, he's in his mid to late 20s. He has a shadowy/turbulent past, which he joined the FBI to get away from. I'm not sure about what class(es). Smart/Fast maybe or Smart/Dedicated. How are we to do stats?

I'm a huge fan of anything pulp really. Though the 50s is full of cheesy goodness too. Occult-sorcerer Nazis would definitely be cool. Though I'm not sure how close you want things to hit to home, as it were. Commies, Space invasions, definetely robots too. Anything that is pulpy or good, cheezy scifi. 

I think 2 people is enough. Large groups online for me are difficult, remembering who is what character.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 24, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> I was thinking of something like this: A former Private Investigator who joined the FBI. He was only an investigator for a year or two, he's in his mid to late 20s. He has a shadowy/turbulent past, which he joined the FBI to get away from. I'm not sure about what class(es). Smart/Fast maybe or Smart/Dedicated. How are we to do stats?




32 points, four levels, hold off on feats and backgrounds.
Can I email you house rule stuff?



> I'm a huge fan of anything pulp really. Though the 50s is full of cheesy goodness too. Occult-sorcerer Nazis would definitely be cool. Though I'm not sure how close you want things to hit to home, as it were. Commies, Space invasions, definetely robots too. Anything that is pulpy or good, cheezy scifi.




I tend to spill over into pulp no matter what I play.  But the only sorcerors in LA are Jack Parsons and the rest of his lodge.  All the 50's Nazis are in South America - and New Mexico


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Candide*, if you're going the Smart and/or Dedicated route, I'll go for the 'blunt instrument' part of the team. I was thinking about a reporter, but I could be just as happy playing a G-Man.

This is what I have as far as a character background so far...

_Ricardo Garces was born in Santa Fe, New Mexico. His parents Eduardo and Rosa ran a diner, and Ricardo and his sister Graciela helped out at the family business.

Ricky was drafted in 1944 and served in Italy and Germany, first as a combat rifleman and later as a military policeman. On his return to the States he entered the University of New Mexico and after graduating applied to join the FBI.

Ricky is proud of his heritage and he is sensitive to slights about his ancestry. He is acutely aware of his place as a minority in an overwhelmingly Anglo-Saxon organization, and so he strives to do everything a little better than peers._

Ricky can be working at the LA office easily enough - perhaps the Bureau sent him there because he's Hispanic. I'm tentatively leaning toward Tough 2/Dedicated 1 or Tough 3.

And by the way...


			
				Committed Hero said:
			
		

> All the 50's Nazis are in South America - *and New Mexico*



Okay, that's spooky - I wrote the draft background last night.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 24, 2005)

Both ideas sound great.

Here is a site with the house rules I have used in this setting.  I think that everything is up to date, but if you have questions or something doesn't work please let me know.  

As far as chargen, you can select up to three backgrounds to your character, rather than one, as a way of showing his history (for example, I had a player with a farmboy type who picked Rural-Military-Police to show his journey to the FBI).  Each background has certain perks you can purchase.

Special Agents are issued either a .38 Official Police revolver or a .38 Colt Super Auto if you prefer a semiautomatic pistol.  Agents on violent crime duty can requisition a S&W .357 Magnum; there are plenty of other heavier items in the FBI armory you might get your hands on later....

Candide, if you go the PI route and select Detective as a background, you can get several "connections" to people in the city which are basically ways to get favors.  I haven't fleshed out this stuff but we can talk about it if you want some specific guidelines.

Finally, each character has a starting Personality score of 3, divided into Career and Empathy (one will be 2 and the other 1, though you can raise these at the beginning with some Feats).  When you encounter sanity-affecting things you can't shrug off, you'll have to choice between lowering one of these scores or taking some kind of disadvantage that hurts some other ability.  

Don't take skill ranks in Profession or Computer Use!

Post your chars whenever you want.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> As far as chargen, you can select up to three backgrounds to your character, rather than one, as a way of showing his history (for example, I had a player with a farmboy type who picked Rural-Military-Police to show his journey to the FBI).  Each background has certain perks you can purchase.



So if I understand you correctly, I could select Blue Collar, Law Enforcement, and Academic for Ricky?


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 24, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> So if I understand you correctly, I could select Blue Collar, Law Enforcement, and Academic for Ricky?




Urban for the first background, Military second, and University third - there are prereqisites to make things go the way they typically did in the Fifties.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 24, 2005)

This sounds really interesting if you still want anymore players.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 25, 2005)

Feel free to post an idea - I'm not averse to three players.


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 25, 2005)

Uhm not to be rude or anything but would you be interested in running 4 players? I don't know if I have the qualties I am normally a dnd player and haven't played a d20 before but I would really like to. but if you can't fit me in I'll understand.


----------



## Candide (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmm, I'm unsure of the character I want to play. Too many cool concepts. These were my ideas:
-Detective type
-Gov. Agent, Mulder-type. Used to be a reporter for something like Nat'l Inquirer
-European Artist, fled Paris to NY when Nazi's were taking over
-Former G.I. part of the D-day invasion

I like the idea of having a character believe in these Aliens. What style of gaming do you usually run? I know this isn't DnD, so we can bust down the doors and shoot anything that moves. Atleast not without johnny-law coming after us.

I'll post a character tommorrow, maybe Wednesday


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 25, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm unsure of the character I want to play. Too many cool concepts. These were my ideas:
> -Detective type
> -Gov. Agent, Mulder-type. Used to be a reporter for something like Nat'l Inquirer
> -European Artist, fled Paris to NY when Nazi's were taking over
> -Former G.I. part of the D-day invasion




Everyone but the artist would be a snap.  



> I like the idea of having a character believe in these Aliens.




Sucker   Just remember that it may not always help you.



> What style of gaming do you usually run? I know this isn't DnD, so we can bust down the doors and shoot anything that moves. Atleast not without johnny-law coming after us.




I always try to include a confrontation with fighting in each chapter (maybe not the intro though).  I do want you to be mystery solvers first and foremost, however, and if you don't get to the bottom of things you might not find a target-rich environment.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 25, 2005)

log-a-log said:
			
		

> Uhm not to be rude or anything but would you be interested in running 4 players? I don't know if I have the qualties I am normally a dnd player and haven't played a d20 before but I would really like to. but if you can't fit me in I'll understand.




Feel free to submit a character.  Just use the d20 Modern classes and the backgrounds I linked to above.  Again, I would prefer folks who already want to run FBI agents.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I think you're full up, but I'll go on the alt-list.  Sounds like it might be fun.



			
				Committed Hero said:
			
		

> I tend to spill over into pulp no matter what I play.  But the only sorcerors in LA are Jack Parsons and the rest of his lodge.  All the 50's Nazis are in South America - and New Mexico



And L*** R*** H***.  I've done fairly much reading on the whole Parsons/H***/Crowley deal.  I already have an idea for someone attached to CLAMBAKE, so with pre-knowledge of the OTO.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 25, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Well, I think you're full up, but I'll go on the alt-list.  Sounds like it might be fun.




No one's made a character yet, so who knows?


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 25, 2005)

*Special Agent Ricky Garces*

*Ricardo “Ricky” Garces*
Charismatic 3/Negotiator 1

*STR* 12/+1
*DEX* 12/+1
*CON* 12/+1
*INT* 10/±0
*WIS* 15/+2
*CHA* 17/+3 [includes +1 attribute bonus for 4th level]

*HP* 17

*Defense* 12 = 10 + 1 [DEX modifier] + 1 [class bonus]
*Touch * 12 = 10 + 1 [DEX modifier] + 1 [class bonus]
*Flat-footed* 11 = 10 + 1 [class bonus]

*Initiative* +1 = 0 [base] + 1 [DEX modifier]

*BAB* +1
*Melee* +2 = 1 [BAB] + 1 [STR modifier]
*Ranged* +2 = 1 [BAB] + 1 [DEX modifier]/+3 <30' = 1 [BAB] + 1 [DEX modifier] + 1 [Point Blank Shot feat]

*Fortitude* +4 = +3 [base save] + 1 [CON modifier]
*Reflex* +3 = 2 [base save] + 1 [DEX modifier]
*Will* +5 = 3 [base save] + 2 [WIS modifier] + 2 [Iron Will feat]

*Career* 3 = 2 [base] + 1 [Military background – Decorated]
*Empathy* 1 = 1 [base]

*Reputation* +3
*AP* 24
*Wealth * +6
*Allegiances:* U.S Government, _la familia_, _la raza_

*Starting Backgrounds* –
Urban -
Class skills: Knowledge (streetwise), Bluff
Boy Scout (Survival 3)
Life Experience (Law Enforcement)

Law Enforcement
Personal Firearms Proficiency

Military
Class skills: Knowledge (tactics), Navigate
Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Decorated

University
Class skills: Knowledge (behavioral sciences), Research
University Connection (Contact – Professor)

*Skills*-
Balance +1, *Bluff +11 [7 ranks +3 CHA +1 competence bonus]*, Climb +1, Concentration +1, *Craft (visual art) ±0*, *Craft (writing) +2 [2 ranks]*, Craft (other) ±0, *Diplomacy +10 [7 ranks +3 CHA]*, *Disguise +3*, *Drive +1*, Escape Artist +1, Forgery ±0, *Gamble +2*, *Gather Information +8 [5 ranks +3 CHA]*, Hide +1, *Intimidate +4 [1 ranks +3 CHA]*, *Investigate ±0*, Jump +1, *Knowledge (behavioral sciences) +5 [5 ranks]*, *Knowledge (streetwise) +6 [5 ranks +1 competence bonus]*, *Knowledge (tactics) +2 [2 ranks]*, Listen +2, Move Silently +1, *Navigate ±0*, *Perform (dance) +3*, *Read/Write Language (English, Spanish)*, *Research +2 [2 ranks]*, Ride +1, Search ±0, *Sense Motive +7 [5 ranks +2 WIS]*, *Speak Language (English, Spanish)*, *Spot +4 (2 ranks +2 WIS)*, *Survival +5 (3 ranks +2 WIS)*, Swim +1, Treat Injury +1

*Feats* –
Simple Weapons Proficiency [automatic]
Personal Firearms Proficiency [Law Enforcement background]
Advanced Firearms Proficiency (grenade) [Military background]
University Connection (Contact – Professor) [University background]
Point Blank Shot [starting feat]
Double Tap [starting feat]
Iron Will [bonus feat – 2nd level]

*Talents* –
Fast-Talk [Charismatic talent]
Coordinate [Charismatic talent]

*Class Abilities* –
Conceal Motive [Negotiator class ability]

*Equipment* –
Business clothes – gray flannel suit, white shirt, print tie, dark blue fedora (*2)
Overcoat
Raincoat*
Casual clothes – silk shirt, pleated slacks (*3)*
Work clothes – flannel shirt, dungarees*
Work boots*
Wallet – driver’s license, Bureau ID and badge, personal photos
Wristwatch
Briefcase
Penlight
Cigarettes and Zippo lighter
Transistor radio*
Phonograph*
Colt Super Auto (.38 Super) [2d6/20/ballistic/30’/S/8 box +1/Sm/3 lb.]
Box magazines (2 – 8 rounds each)
Ammunition (.38 Super) (box – 25 rounds)*
Pancake (concealed carry) holster
Handcuffs
Sap
Switchblade
Binoculars
Fishing gear – tackle, pole, reel, creel*

*Gear not normally worn or carried

*Background Information* –
Ricardo Garces was born in Santa Fe, New Mexico on May 5, 1926. His parents Eduardo and Rosa ran a diner, “Rosa’s Kitchen,” across from the St. Francis Cathedral – the diner was a popular stop for both travelers and local families, and the Garces were well-known and respected in the community. From a young age both Ricardo and his younger sister Graciela worked in the family business, Ricky as a busboy and Chela as hostess, and both attended the cathedral school just up the street. Despite the lean years of the Depression, the Garces’ diner, if not overly prosperous, provided the family with a steady income.

Through his youth Ricky was a diligent but average student and very popular with both the nuns and the other students. In his early teens Ricky joined a Boy Scout troop and spent weekends hiking through the pine forests of the Sangre de Cristos or fishing from the banks of the Rio Grande – he would eventually earn honors as an Eagle Scout.

In 1941 the United States joined the war raging around the globe. Ricky attempted to enlist in 1942, but his forged birth certificate was discovered and he was sent home to Santa Fe. Ricky would be called up in 1944, however, shortly after graduating high school. He was trained as a combat rifleman and sent to Italy, arriving in time to see action with the 363rd Regiment, 91st Infantry Division on the Gothic Line. PFC Ricardo Garces earned the Silver Star after capturing a German command post single-handed in fighting along the Livergnano Escarpment; he earned a Purple Heart in the same action, and after his recovery in early 1945 he was reassigned to the division military police platoon. Ricky proved to be an able MP – his ability to break up a fight or apprehend a drunk without ever pulling his nightstick or his .45 impressed the major in charge of the unit and earned him a healthy reputation for fairness among the other soldiers in the division. Discharged with the rank of sergeant in 1946, Ricky returned home to Santa Fe.

On returning home Ricky resumed his job at the diner until he could enter the University of New Mexico in 1947. At the university Ricky studied sociology – as before, he was an unremarkable student academically but well-liked by the professors and his fellow students. Ricky graduated in 1951 and immediately applied to the FBI.

Hispanics were few and far between in the overwhelmingly Anglo ranks of the Bureau, but Ricky, an Eagle Scout, a decorated combat rifleman, a sergeant of MPs, and a college graduate with a degree in the humanities, was an exceptional candidate, a fact helped by a letter of recommendation from Dr. Emil Kemencei of UNM and Ricky’s own personality. In fact it was Kemencei who recommended the Bureau to Ricky, and Ricky to the Bureau – the professor had assisted the Albuquerque field office with training its agents in interview techniques and had an excellent reputation with the headquarters in Washington.

After graduating the academy Ricky hoped to be assigned to the Albuquerque field office performing counter-intelligence, but instead he found himself assigned briefly in Miami working on an organized crime task force and then to the Bureau office in Los Angeles, investigating reports of Communists in Hollywood – privately he finds the work in Hollywood a bit tedious, but he devotes himself to the job with his usual diligence and given his tact and aplomb for dealing with notoriously high-strung movie industry people, he is certainly well-suited to the assignment.

*Personal Information*  –
Ricky stands a shade over 5’8” tall. His build is lean and fit. His black hair is worn combed straight back. Ricky is handsome, more dashing than “pretty.” He dresses as well as his federal salary allows, gray suits with patterned ties (never flashy), a fedora and overcoat, and comfortable shoes.

His manner is courteous and frank. His disarming smile and pleasant demeanor is the velvet glove covering the iron fist of a determined, ambitious man. Ricky is dedicated to his career, partly out of desire for personal advancement, partly out of pride for his family and his community. He takes his role as a Hispanic man in the Bureau very seriously – the egalitarianism of Ricky’s military service contrasted sharply with the often subtle but sometimes overt racism that he experienced growing up in Santa Fe, and he is determined to break down negative stereotypes by his own success.

Ricky relies on his interpersonal skills more than his Bureau training in performing his duties. He is more likely to canvas for witnesses or track down an informant than to dust for fingerprints or search mug shots. If tact doesn’t obtain the information Ricky needs, a convincing ruse often will, a stratagem he considers perfectly fair in dealing with the criminal element.

Ricky remains close with his family, especially his sister Chela who is married to a physicist at Los Alamos – he looks forward to being an uncle in the not-too-distant future. His social life is active, but he does not have a steady girl – indeed, he is just as likely to spend his evenings at his desk as in a restaurant or at a club. Ricky enjoys Latin music, the traditional songs of his youth as well as popular contemporary Cuban rhythms – he has a modest record collection and he is a regular patron at a couple of dance clubs in the Los Feliz area close to his apartment. Ricky still enjoys the outdoors, and will slip away to the pier in Santa Monica for the occasional fishing trip.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> This is the first draft of my character - after working through his backgrounds, I changed direction away from a tough guy to a smoooooove guy...
> 
> *Ricardo “Ricky” Garces*




Rrrico, suave.
Looks great to me - remember he has an FBI-issued sidearm before you buy more.

Couple of things for my benefit-

You can decide who your professor contact is now, or you can surprise me during play.  I would just be interested too know what field, etc - that sort of thing.  He's basically a plot device if you need one.  

Also, tell me what you want out of this game!  I have the first few story ideas hashed out, but I want to make sure it remains interesting and you do things that you think are cool.  That tends to ease some of the frustrations of a conspiracy-type setting where there's lots of investigation and you may not feel you are progressing anywhere.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 26, 2005)

I updated the sheet with some more background and re-arranged a couple of skills. I'm almost there...


			
				Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Rrrico, suave.
> Looks great to me - remember he has an FBI-issued sidearm before you buy more.



That answers one question for me - are the Super Colt stats in _Weapons Locker_? Can he get a shotgun through the Bureau as well?


			
				Committed Hero said:
			
		

> You can decide who your professor contact is now, or you can surprise me during play.  I would just be interested too know what field, etc - that sort of thing.  He's basically a plot device if you need one.



Already done - planted an opportunity for you to use him for setting hooks as well, if you like.


			
				Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Also, tell me what you want out of this game!  I have the first few story ideas hashed out, but I want to make sure it remains interesting and you do things that you think are cool.  That tends to ease some of the frustrations of a conspiracy-type setting where there's lots of investigation and you may not feel you are progressing anywhere.



I'm fine with investigatory scenarios - that's one of the things that pulled me toward a Charismatic hero instead of a meatstick. Surprise me, indulge yourself - Special Agent Garces is on the case.

Hopefully we'll see some more characters soon.

EDIT: More questions -
1. Do you want us to select Allegiances?
2. How do you want us to handle APs?
3. Do you want us to use an on-line dice roller? If so, do you have a preference?
4. Max HP for first level, then roll for rest?


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 26, 2005)

EDIT: More questions -
1. Do you want us to select Allegiances?
2. How do you want us to handle APs?
3. Do you want us to use an on-line dice roller? If so, do you have a preference?
4. Max HP for first level, then roll for rest?[/QUOTE]

-Sure.  Don't worry about the bureau, that's what the Career score is for.
-Normal rules.
-Yes and no.  I've used the Vacuum Elemental site but we can settle on which one.
-Yes.


----------



## Candide (Jan 26, 2005)

Do you accept characters who's background is quite unscrupulous? I'm statting out a character idea of Former Hitman, turned Gov/Mil. gunman. Obviously I'm not trying to be a Splinter Cell type, but I like this idea. I'll post his sheet later today.

Also, could one flavor the Law Enforcement background to be Mob related? No other background seem to encompass that. unless you wanted it that way


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 26, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> The Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to make sure I understand: Ricky gets full APs for each of his four levels to start?

I'm a little concerned about the Wealth score - without Profession ranks I can barely afford to clothe my agent without Ricky going broke. Is there a rule for increasing Wealth by level without Profession? Can I assume that he is able to requisition handcuffs, magazines, and ammunition from the Bureau along with his pistol?


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I want to make sure I understand: Ricky gets full APs for each of his four levels to start?




I don't mind - we were thinking pulp, right?



> I'm a little concerned about the Wealth score - without Profession ranks I can barely afford to clothe my agent without Ricky going broke. Is there a rule for increasing Wealth by level without Profession? Can I assume that he is able to requisition handcuffs, magazines, and ammunition from the Bureau along with his pistol?




Any professional equipment can be obtained from the FBI.  I posted a link above to 1950s purchace DCs too - they are a little softer than today's (this also has firearms stats for the older guns).


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 26, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> I don't mind - we were thinking pulp, right?



 


			
				Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Any professional equipment can be obtained from the FBI.  I posted a link above to 1950s purchace DCs too - they are a little softer than today's (this also has firearms stats for the older guns).



I used your equipment chart, and Ricky's starting Wealth went from +5 to +2 buying a suit, a casual outfit, and a wristwatch.

He comes from a blue-collar background, so that's not a big deal, but I am wondering how his Wealth score will increase again over time without Profession.

Then again, I'm also wondering how close this campaign will be to _Call of Cthulhu_, in which case poor Ricky may not have much of a future to worry about...


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 27, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Do you accept characters who's background is quite unscrupulous? I'm statting out a character idea of Former Hitman, turned Gov/Mil. gunman. Obviously I'm not trying to be a Splinter Cell type, but I like this idea. I'll post his sheet later today.
> 
> Also, could one flavor the Law Enforcement background to be Mob related? No other background seem to encompass that. unless you wanted it that way




If the government knows of his past, I couldn't see him getting a job at the FBI.  The Urban background can cover some run-ins with the law.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 27, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I used your equipment chart, and Ricky's starting Wealth went from +5 to +2 buying a suit, a casual outfit, and a wristwatch.
> 
> He comes from a blue-collar background, so that's not a big deal, but I am wondering how his Wealth score will increase again over time without Profession.




I see what you mean, although when I ran these rules with 3rd level characters they never complained.  

Add your level to your starting Wealth - that offsets some of the loss of Profession checks.

Plus you didn't get all of your background perks.
Each one gives you 4 Perks (and the Law Enforcement one 2) - it looks like you only used one of your LE perks and 2 of your Uni perks.  You can get +1 Wealth with a Perk in either of those backgrounds, and still have room for some more core skills with the 4th Uni Perk.

That would add +6 to your starting wealth .... hmmm let's then say you have to spend at least your level's worth in wealth.

Is that OK?


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 27, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Plus you didn't get all of your background perks.
> Each one gives you 4 Perks (and the Law Enforcement one 2) - it looks like you only used one of your LE perks and 2 of your Uni perks.  You can get +1 Wealth with a Perk in either of those backgrounds, and still have room for some more core skills with the 4th Uni Perk.



Thank you - an extra +2 starting Wealth from those missed Perks makes makes a big difference.

I mean, I know the Feds don't pay well, but an FBI agent shouldn't have to take all his meals at a greasy spoon...


----------



## Candide (Jan 27, 2005)

I didn't know what dice to roll for Wealth, so I used what d20 mod uses. My rolls can be found here:http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=ArtemisTrask#143842
And, about the backgrounds. They yield 4 perks, a feat is purchased for 2 perks and skills are bought with 1 perk, and a wealth bonus increase is 2 perks? 

Here he is.

Special Agent Artemis Simon Trask
Fast 2/Smart 2

STR 10/+0
DEX 16/+3 [includes +1 at 4th level]
CON 12/+1
INT 16/+3 
WIS 10/+0
CHA 14+2

HP 21

Defense 18 = 10 + 3 [DEX modifier] + 5 [class bonus]
Touch 18 = 10 + 3 [DEX modifier] + 5 [class bonus]
Flat-footed 15 = 10 + 5 [class bonus]

Initiative +3 = 0 [base] + 3 [DEX modifier]

BAB +2
Melee +2 = 2 [BAB] + 0 [STR modifier]
Ranged +5 = 2 [BAB] + 3 [DEX Modifier]

Fortitude +4 = +0 [base save] + 1 [CON modifier]
Reflex +5 = 2 [base save] + 3 [DEX modifier]
Will +2 = 2 [base save] + 0 [WIS modifier]

Career 2 = 2 [base] 
Empathy 1 = 1 [base]

Reputation +1
AP 24?
Wealth  [starting wealth 11 = 4 +4[level] +3 [Academic/University/Intelligence background] 
Allegiances: U.S. Government, British Government, Her Majesty

Starting Backgrounds –
Academic-
+1 Wealth, and Fencing

University-
+1 Wealth, University Connection(Fencing Partner)

Intelligence-
+1 Wealth, Intelligence Connection(Partner)

Skills-
Craft (Mechanical) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Craft (Chemical) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Drive +8 [5 ranks, +3 Dex]  
Hide +7 [4 ranks +3 Dex], 
Knowledge (behavioral sciences) +5 [2 ranks, +3 Int], 
Knowledge (current events) +6 [3 ranks +3 Int], 
Knowledge (history) +6 [3 ranks +3 Int], 
Knowledge (physical science) +6 [3 ranks +3 Int], 
Knowledge (pop culture) +4 [1 rank +3 Int], 
Knowledge (streetwise) +5 [2 ranks +3 int], 
Knowledge (tactics) +6 [3 ranks +3 Int], 
Knowledge (technology) +6 [3 ranks +3 Int], 
Move Silently +7 [4 ranks +3 Dex], 
Read/Write Language (English, Spanish, German, French, Russian, Italian),  
Sleight of Hand +7 [4 ranks +3 Dex], 
Speak Language (English, Spanish, German, French, Russian, Japanese, Italian),  

Feats –
Simple Weapons Proficiency [automatic]
Fencing [Academic Background]
Personal Firearms Proficiency [starting feat]
Archaic Weapon Proficiency(Sword Cane) [starting feat]
Point Blank Shot [bonus feat – 2nd level Fast]
Combat Experise [bonus feat - 2nd level Smart]

Talents –
Evasion [Fast talent]
Linguist [Smart talent]

Equipment –
Business clothes – Black suit(single breasted), Fitted Black vest, White Collared shirt, Black Bowler hat/or Black Fedora and black silk tie
Overcoat
Casual clothes – white shirt, pleated black slacks
Pocket Watch
Briefcase
S&W M27 (.357 Magnum)2d8/20/Ball./40/S/6 cyl./Med/3 lb./9
Box magazines (2)
Ammunition (.357 Magnum) (box – 50 rounds)
holster
Tape Recorder
Binoculars

Special Agent Artemis Trask was born one cool September 22, 1919. He was born in London, England to Raymond and Mary Trask. Young Artemis took after his father from early on in life. The boy excelled at various subjects in school, and was quite an athelete himself. He went to Willholm's School for boys, located in the heart of London. He like school, though later in life it would bore him to no end. After he graduated, he attended Middlesex University. His classes proved to be too easy. Even if he had more than a full load of them. After each year there, he would take classes in the summer. This amount of homework never affected his galivanting around during vacation.
     Long story short, he graduated with ease from school. Now the year was 1940, Hitler had invaded Poland the year prior. Artemis' father urged his son to join the British military. Artemis was less than excited about that. Finally after much arguing, Artemis was signed up to join the British Intelligence Agency. His training ensued and he was to be a Special Agent. He along with a partner or team would gather info on the Nazis, infiltrate and apprehend certain items of interest. 
     Years later, during a mission, Artemis took a bullet to his left shoulder loosing a lot of it's usefulness. He was forced to leave the Agency behind. During his time in the service, his parents had passed away. His mother due to sickness, and his father from "a broken heart". Though no one really knows what that means. 
     Artemis, feeling he had nothing left in England, left for America to pursue a new life for himself. He moved out to Los Angeles, feeling the sunny weather would do him some good. He had all but retired. However, as time wore on he started to regain some feeling in the arm. He never lost all of his range of motion, just some. Later on, he was called by the LA branch of the FBI. They wanted him to work with a group of rag-tag individuals on some missions. Weird stuff they were about. Artemis was luke-warm about it, but signed on anyway.

Looks and Personality
Artemis is a tall, thin(but not too thin) fellow about 6'2". His dark brown hair is short and hangs at the sides. He's quite the snappy dresser, always looking overdressed for a situation. He would say it's not that he is overdressed, but that everyone else is just a slob. He has a snarky streak a mile wide, but for the most part is courteous to strangers. Though that hasn't stopped him from making a few quick jibes at people. Artemis likes America, doesn't LOVE it. He misses England, but doesn't feel a need to return. He still has the Union Jack(British flag, or it the Union Jack the Australian flag?) tattoo on his right shoulder. He still pledges allegiance to The Queen, and England itself. He holds England in higher regard than America. It's like a big brother looking at his younger sibling.

I'm sure there are mistakes. I just wanted to go ahead and post.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 27, 2005)

They both look great.  I'd like to have one more person at the most, but I'm happy with two.  I figure I'll give till Friday to post someone else otherwise we forge ahead.

If either of you has a preference for something else let me know.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 27, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a third character, if you can manage it in the adventures.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 27, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind a third character, if you can manage it in the adventures.




I'd prefer 3, but I want to start play.  Should we say till the end of the weekend?


----------



## Candide (Jan 27, 2005)

You may do as you wish. I could take or leave another person. Though I do worry about overlapping of characters. We could use a good investigative guy since I'm the Knowledgable/sneaky guy, Ricky is the "people person" guy. We could use a Strong/Tough hero, sheer brawn etc. Though I don't want to force a character type on someone.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, the guy I'm thinking of playing would be a former seminary student who ended up working for the FBI dealing with the occult. Would that concept fit in with the other two do you think?


----------



## Candide (Jan 28, 2005)

it seems like it would fit to me.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 28, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Well, the guy I'm thinking of playing would be a former seminary student who ended up working for the FBI dealing with the occult. Would that concept fit in with the other two do you think?




Don't worry about fitting in - it's not a chore to accomodate a character like that.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 28, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Add your level to your starting Wealth - that offsets some of the loss of Profession checks.



Could I suggest another idea? Rather than levels, what about adding +1 Wealth for each Career point? That seems like the closest analog to Profession in your house rules.

In Ricky's case, the would give him a starting Wealth of +9, assuming he takes one more Perk for +1 Wealth as well (roll 4, +2 from Perks, +3 from Career points) - that doesn't seem too out-of-whack for a 4th level character, particularly with an average Wealth roll to start.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 28, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Could I suggest another idea? Rather than levels, what about adding +1 Wealth for each Career point? That seems like the closest analog to Profession in your house rules.
> 
> In Ricky's case, the would give him a starting Wealth of +9, assuming he takes one more Perk for +1 Wealth as well (roll 4, +2 from Perks, +3 from Career points) - that doesn't seem too out-of-whack for a 4th level character, particularly with an average Wealth roll to start.




Whichever - Career is probably more useful than Empathy already, that's the only reason I hesitate.


----------



## Candide (Jan 28, 2005)

the addition of level to the Wealth bonus was fine. Remember money is worth a bit less in the 50s compared to now. I think if we add anything else to it, it may look like we would be rolling in cash. Less people did that back then. Though whatever the GM decides upon will be okay.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 30, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Whichever - Career is probably more useful than Empathy already, that's the only reason I hesitate.



That's fine - I'll go with levels which gives Ricky which gives Ricky a starting Wealth of +9, and I'll spend some of that down later today when I update his equipment list.

Whew - I wasn't sure what was going to happen if he got alien spooge or demon ichor on his only suit!


----------



## Candide (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't we start out with a wardrobe full of clothes? In standard d20 Modern it's assumed we have clothes, etc. Though now that I think of it, not everyone had a number of suits in the 50s. so yeah. nevermind I guess


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 30, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Don't we start out with a wardrobe full of clothes? In standard d20 Modern it's assumed we have clothes, etc. Though now that I think of it, not everyone had a number of suits in the 50s. so yeah. nevermind I guess



Ricky's a clothes-horse - comes from projecting that professional image with a healthy dose of Latin _machismo_ layered on.

Update: Ricky's as ready as I can make him - looking forward to GETTING STARTED!


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 31, 2005)

*Angels and Angles*

Here is the play thread.

We can still use this thread for OOC things if you want - or just designate it on the play thread with 







*OOC:*


.

One weird rule I would like to implement:  when you make some sort of investigatory roll (mostly Search, Research, and Gather Information, but it could apply to many others) you can spend an action die to make the skill check a "Theory Roll" - and then tell me what you expect to discover.  Depending on success/failure I will return one of four answers:

"Yes, and" = your theory is correct and something else is revealed.
"Yes, but" = you may be right, but someting unexpected is complicating things.
"No, but" = your hunch is wrong, but you nevertheless may be on the right track.
"No, and" = you are cold and getting colder.

This should allow you to have some influence on the solution of mysteries.  Your ideas will not only be as valid as mine; if they make sense to you it's probably a good idea for me to use them!


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 31, 2005)

Woo-hoo! First post!

 

The "weird rule" sounds fine.

Will you still be allowing a third player if someone makes her/himself available?

Additional question: I flamed out on my Gather Information roll -    - could I expend an AP to "take 10" instead?


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 31, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Will you still be allowing a third player if someone makes her/himself available?




Probably... no one posted so I figured I could get moving.



> Additional question: I flamed out on my Gather Information roll - could I expend an AP to "take 10" instead?




Don't worry about that right now.


----------

